# Laptop immediately wakes up after suspending

## jacobr8893

I have a dell inspiron 17 7000. I was using arch linux previous and before that debian, they both had suspend working so i don't think it's a problem with the laptop. It wakes up immediately when using pm-suspend from pm-utils or whenever i echo mem to /sys/power/state. I've tried disabling all of the devices in /proc/acpi/wakeup as well. Can someone help me figure out what to do? The output from dmesg shows several weird things so i'm not sure what is related.

----------

## spectromas

Which kernel are you using? Since updating to 4.4.0 I cannot hibernate any more but I haven't had enough time to investigate it. 

Maybe try an earlier kernel?

----------

## jacobr8893

I'm using 4.1.12, so should i try a more recent kernel even? When i installed it, it just did emerge sys-kernel/gentoo-sources. So to get a more recent one, would i just append a different version number to the end and merge that?

----------

## spectromas

Oh I doubt it's the same problem then in that case (mine might be something I overlooked in the config as I update). 

You could mask or unmask if you wanted to a different version.

----------

